# API leaf zone vs Flourish



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Choco, I use both in my tanks with no ill effects. I only have amano shrimp, but I've never seen then stressed from either, as my shrimp turn blue when stressed.

Flourish is a "bigger name" in large part because many people here dose EI with dry ferts but still use Flourish as their trace element source. Also, Flourish Excel is one of the only sources of liquid carbon I can think of. Also, Seachem products generally rock. Leaf Zone is a good potassium source, in my opinion. It's just very expensive compared to dry ferts. I assume that Seachem's liquid potassium product is comparable. 

But to answer your question: I'd dose Flourish along with NPK macros, in whatever form you want.


----------

